# What an idiot!



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

http://arnaud.fortier.free.fr/humour/suvshowoff.wmv


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sharp turns are one thing but to fake a turn one way and then go the other is almost a sure fire roll over.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am sure this guy will now sue Jeep and say that their vehicles are unsafe!


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya i wouldnt doubt it bud!


----------

